# Stinky Black Toy Poodle



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Wish I had advice or suggestions for you. Could it be his food ?? I know that in certain cultures the foods that are eaten can be smelled on the people.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not sure what it could be, but have you used the apple cider vinegar rinse? It is supposed to solve a lot of problems, and leave the coat really nice. 
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/7940-apple-cider-vinegar.html


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

anal glands?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If the vet has given him the all clear, and bathing is not effective, I think I would try changing his food. What is he getting at the moment? Daily brushing and combing can help to reduce odour, too.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've also noticed food makes a difference on the way a dog smells, especially dogs on fish diets that have allergies to everything else.

Try the vinegar wrinse, then maybe try switching his food. Vegas takes on a shoe smell after about two weeks without a bath, but that's only if it gets humid somewhere or if he's in his kennel.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

It wouldn't be an ear infection smell would it?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

An unidentified, unpleasant smell that isn't contained to one area (like the ears) always makes me think if skin issues, namely yeast problems. Have you ever had his skin checked?


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Smelly toy-boy*

Thank you all!

I have changed his food to a diet by Taste of the Wild Salmon Gluten Free. It makes him burp and I'm going to change him back to either raw or what I was feeding him by NUTRO the chicken and rice. I'm going to the store this weekend to buy something else. But even at that as I remember back a month ago before I started him on this new food he had this odor.

The smell comes and goes. I need to take note of when I really notice it more. Like he's sitting on my lap looking at the computer screen as I type this and he doesn't smell. He hasn't been out in the hot sun going for a long walk or outside yet today. 

I live is hot humid sunny south Florida and I do take him for walks out in the afternoon sun for 15-20 minutes so I can get my daily dose of health vitamin D from the sun and maintain a healthy skin color myself. I have noticed him being a black dog his fur has faded. We do go for long walks in the evening when the sun goes down for about a mile. I wonder...

Do dogs sweat?

I did a smell check late last night after my post, and started sniffing him to try to determine where it was coming from. It was funny the way he looked at me like "Mom why are you sniffin me like you're a dog?" 

I'm wondering if he could have a sinus issue? And that could cause a smell? His ears didn't smell inside. His rear-end didn't smell (I didn't get that close but close enough lol). I think but I'm not totally sure it was coming more from his front end/head but definitely not his ears.

How do I get his his skin checked?

How do I check for sinus infection?


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Is the smell around his mouth maybe. I have noticed when Poppy's face is not shaved clean she will sometimes get a smell around her mouth on the hair on her lips. Generally it is when she finds a spot of standing water that we've missed and is musty or a fabric toy that was left outside and is musty. I shave her fft about 1 time per week and just wash her head if she finds something outside. Like today, washed her head and front feet this morning due to the musty smell. Still have not found what she chewed on outside


----------



## Tina (May 9, 2010)

I run into this ALOT. I work at an animal hospital grooming alot of farm dogs and some smaller animals people do not have the common sense of how to care for them. Unfortunely some of these dogs have a horrible odor. Its almost impossible to get out. Its most likely in his skin pores. Its mildew. I will try to give you the best advice I can possible give.

1. This is something most likely will have to wear off.
2. Start over. Shave him down close...all of it. ( i hate to be the one to tell this and it is a horrible cut)
3. First wash him in dawn dish washing liquid. I know seems harsh. Let him soak. Rinse as usual.
4. If that does not help. Use vinegar. Apple cider is the best. The acids will help break alot of the stink down. You may have to do this each day.Don't rinse off.
5. Let him air dry and rub some baking soda on him.
Hopefully this will help. I've done alot of reading and alot of practice with this. Although, getting the client to do what I ask is a different story. They are farm dogs.

Good luck!

Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

sounds like it might be a yeasty dog...


----------

